# Do you wipe your butt standing or sitting?



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

There are two types of people in the world.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Somewhere in between.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Handstand


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I live in the US and usually have access to internal plumbing facilities (toilets). I always sit.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Sitting. Who wipes standing!?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

You gotta do it standing. Check your progress.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Sitting. Why would anyone wipe standing? Do you poop in shower?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

"There are 2 kinds of people in the world.

People who admit they pee in the shower,

and dirty fucking liars"


If I stand, my butt cheeks are closer together than when I sit(or they're tighter). I don't see how you could effectively wipe your butt when standing.


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

I stand up a little bit... like my butt isn't touching the seat when I wipe. I'm not about to stick my hand past the rim of the toilet I just took a shit in. :disgust:


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

astrolamb said:


> I stand up a little bit... like my butt isn't touching the seat when I wipe. I'm not about to stick my hand past the rim of the toilet I just took a shit in. :disgust:


Good thinking, it might reach up and pull you in


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Standing. Who wipes sitting?


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Sitting. Who wipes standing!?


Apparently half of the world. Watch this video


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Well I suppose dragging my ass on the rug would count as sitting..


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

When I was little I used to swipe sitting, from the back to the front, but my mother told me to do it from the front and backwards because it would cause infection in the front part. I then started standing up to do it. I don't understand how it is possible to do it while sitting from the front to back because the toilet feels like it is in the way and you will end up accidentally getting your arm or hand againt the toilet. 

Very detailed, uh. Sorry.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I just


----------



## izyllic (Jan 14, 2016)

standing


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I've done both. I think I usually hover above the toilet a bit without completely standing.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

We'll find out in about half an hour.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Sitting


----------

